# Does anyone own an apartment on a complex in Cyprus?



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

We have problems with our sunbeds on our complex and would like to know how other complexes in Cyprus manage them. All of the sunbeds we originally had have broken and (so we have been told) the IPL states that we can not replace them with common funds.

Would like to hear from people if they can help.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

On ours people just buy their own, some remove them after use and others leave them in situ.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Pam n Dave said:


> On ours people just buy their own, some remove them after use and others leave them in situ.


We want to try and keep the same loungers by the pool and if owners buy their own it won't happen.

We also want the money to come out of the fund but apparently it against the IPL law? We have no sunbeds around the pool now and people are their on holiday-it's not the way it should be.


----------



## donandpam (Aug 12, 2012)

SWJ said:


> We want to try and keep the same loungers by the pool and if owners buy their own it won't happen.
> 
> We also want the money to come out of the fund but apparently it against the IPL law? We have no sunbeds around the pool now and people are their on holiday-it's not the way it should be.


Where does it state that it is against the Immovable Property Law to provide or maintain sunbeds if the majority of owners (70%) agree to it?

&

Don&Pam


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

donandpam said:


> Where does it state that it is against the Immovable Property Law to provide or maintain sunbeds if the majority of owners (70%) agree to it?
> 
> &
> 
> Don&Pam


It sounds like total nonsense to me. Sounds more as though whoever is responsible for looking after the funds just dosnt want to spend them on sunbeds.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

donandpam said:


> Where does it state that it is against the Immovable Property Law to provide or maintain sunbeds if the majority of owners (70%) agree to it?
> 
> &
> 
> Don&Pam


I will check, I have only been told this so far and not shown. Do you know a good website I could check.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> It sounds like total nonsense to me. Sounds more as though whoever is responsible for looking after the funds just dosnt want to spend them on sunbeds.


There is plenty of money available as we are making a big investment elsewhere on the development, it's baffling!


----------

